# Bach and Mozart wins



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

ok, I got a new born who is a week old, Janna is his name. I purchased an iPod for him and loaded it with chamber music and light orchestral music by Bach, Schubert, Mozart, Beethoven, Brahms and Schumann, and some Jazz by Julian Canonball Adderley. So far whenever he hears the Bach Oboe Concertos, Brandenburg Concertos and Mozart's clarinet quintet, he turns his head towards the direction of the iPod, gets quiet and or goes to sleep.
Because of this I have 3 magic playlists. Brandenburgs (featuring all of Bach's brandenburg concertos), Oboe and Clarinet (featuring Bach's Oboe Concertos, Mozart's Clarinet Quintet, Clarinet Concerto and Oboe Concerto).


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Perhaps he finds Bach and Mozart boring, and is waiting for you to put on some Prokofiev.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

hahahaha definitely not. But I do love it that even as a mere 1 week old he recognizes true beauty.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Try some other music now that Janna has found an interest in Bach and Mozart. Zelenka? Kraus? Or better yet, broaden the spectrum to include older music and more recent music and other styles from around the world and all of history. With such a precious young mind the worst thing anyone could do is narrow it!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Don't forget Haydn!  (25 characters)


----------



## IBMchicago (May 16, 2012)

Of course, Bach and Mozart win. They're the best and little Janna is already wise enough to know this . Congratulations on your little one, by the way.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Open up an account for Janna, I reckon me and him would become instant buddies. Also, tell him I recommend the *Haffner* Serenade to help wake him up, and the *Jupiter* slow set for when he wanna look cleverer than the ladeez...


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

he must be too young to understand Schumann.


----------



## RobinG (Aug 25, 2013)

How could you lose with either, but the real test of a pudding is would you dare something a little more contemporary such as 1 Direction (One Direction?) or Justin Beiber? No, on second thoughts please don't torture poor child :lol:


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

RobinG said:


> How could you lose with either, but the real test of a pudding is would you dare something a little more contemporary such as 1 Direction (One Direction?) or Justin Beiber? No, on second thoughts please don't torture poor child :lol:


Yeah really, the kid is already tortured enough by listening to Bach and Mozart.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

further update. He is beginning to like Brahms Intermezzos. Once I get him to like Schubert songs, my job will be complete.


----------



## astronautnic (Mar 25, 2013)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> further update. He is beginning to like Brahms Intermezzos. Once I get him to like Schubert songs, my job will be complete.


He seems to quickly make real progress then....


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> hahahaha definitely not. But I do love it that even as a mere 1 week old he recognizes true beauty.


First, congratulations! A long, interesting and prospering life for the little tyke.

But... the wee bairn recognizes most anything with a steady tick-tock pulse more than his having an innate sense of quality... a ticking old-style wind up clock would comfort him just about as much.

Some infants respond well to what an adult would consider overload -- extremely bright light combined with music at fairly loud volume will put them right out 

Stravinsky, earnest but in a mood to quip at the same time, said, "Children and animals like my music."

Currently, you have the opportunity to give the li'l guy an experience where he will not later think Prokofiev "atonal" or Ravel "pretty dissonant" -- by letting him hear some of that rep Now!


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

astronautnic said:


> He seems to quickly make real progress then....


Im proud of the lion cub.


----------

